
Show HN: Self-hosted document converting service with RESTful API - thatswhy
https://github.com/docsbox/docsbox
======
niftich
Thanks for the submission! This is short and sweet and does what's advertised.

I also found the source code informative to show how a similar job-submission
service could be constructed with python.

